# Victoria FM38L



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 30, 2018)

Straight out of Germany, I just received my parts and op manuals for my Vicky. As expected its in German which I'll stumble through but still want to inquire: 
1) Anyone have any experience with these?
2) Those nice fellows sent me a pack of gummi candies. Would YOU eat them?

Donkey Shane.


----------



## David Brown (Nov 30, 2018)

It is a Cyclemotor I take it? I never had a Victoria but had a couple of Pixie Cyclemotors. Made in Canada from around 1949 till I think 1950 or so maybe more. It is a copy of the Victoria made in Germany I had 3 at one time, 2 I got to run the other I could not get to run. Google Pixie Cyclemotor and the one I had that was pretty well  NOS will come up with others. It was on a 1949 CCM bicycle . Also had a Fuchs made in Austria also the same thing pretty well. I wonder where My Fuchs bike  is now . Traded it for a Columbia chainless sometime ago to a friend in Detroit. that has passed  away some time ago also.


----------

